# New Bow Recomendations



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm looking at purchasing a new Bow here within a couple of weeks, this will be my first one and was wondering what people suggest on what kind I should get. I've shot a bow before but want to purchase my own to get into the sport on my own. I like the Diamond Brand by Bowtech, but i'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Martin, you won't be dissapointed. Go with a Bengal. Really though your probably fixing to get more than several different opinions.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

I bought my first Mathews (Drenalin) and I am amazed everytime I shoot it. But, go try several and see what you like best.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I am looking at getting one sometime in the next month or so. I say that simply due to having been looking since May, I haven't settled on any particular one as of yet, but have weeded out a couple I _thought_ were going to be _THE_ one.

Best suggestion I could make is set out with a criteria in mind. Do you want all the speed you can get? Do you want quiet over speed? What is your draw length and can you use the fell amount from a particular bow? Do you have to have 70# or can you get enough from a 60# package?

For me, I am in the middle on draw length at 28". I have found that something like the Monster while getting top end speed comes with objectionable issues when set to my length and the draw weight I want to use it at. I am looking at the Bowtech Admiral, which I shot when it first hit the market, next. I have shot several of the Diamond line but they simply didn't get into the range I was looking for speed wise. Granted speed isn't everything. I am however using heavier arrows than most use and want enough power to get them hitting at least 270fps cranked all the way up on 70# and I want it to be reasonably easy for me to pull and let off when needed. I hunt in very tight cover where some shots might literally be in feet, rather than yards, and slow and deliberate movements are necessary not to spook the critters. If you have to really get into the pull like with some of the aggressive cams, or the left off is abrupt and the arrow flops on the rest, the pooch is screwed. My arrows while maybe not being the heaviest, weigh between 430 and 475grs. I would rather have the added weight for energy to get the arrow through on a not so good hit than shoot the lighter one faster and not have the same energy. This can be argued both ways. 300fps will get you there quicker, but doens't do you any good if it don't penetrate to where you need it to be. With a deer you not looking at much of an issue until you hit the offside shoulder and have it run off not leaving a trail. With the hogs we also hunt, you want all you can get to get through the shoulder and into the boiler of a big brute boar, especially if your 5 yards from it when you slam one through.

Take your time and shoot several, heck shoot as many that fit your criteria as you can. Try and shoot them with the arrow your planning to go with, as well. This might make a difference on one over the other with regards to noise or speed. With any one thing there is always a trade off. For speed you have aggressive cams and short brace heights, for quiet generally you loose out on speed, for heavy draw weights you get noise.

Talk with the local shop, also the site Hunters Friend has excellent info on picking bows and all sorts of other great info. Check out Archery Talk ask questions there as well. Get something your going to be happy with and makes you feel confident with and enjoy it. With all of the good bows out there now, it is somewhat overwhelming to say the least.

Good luck,
SR


----------



## dc1502 (May 25, 2006)

*bow?*

pm sent


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

1.) Find out for sure what your draw length is.

2.) Go to a bow shop. Shoot every one that they have.

3.) Go to another bow shop. Shoot everyone that they have.

Shoot as many as you can, then choose the one that feels right to you.

Or, do what I did... 1.) 2.) and 3.) above, then saw one on craigslist. Went and met the guy, liked what I saw and bought a fully outfitted bow with case for $350.00 Took it to a bow shop and had a new string put on it, had it tuned and adjusted to my draw length and started practicing hard.


----------



## mchildress (Jul 11, 2009)

Like mentioned above shoot all you can gets your hands on and find what fits you best. Kevin Strother helped Bowtech get going with his designs. Then designed Elite bows has started his own company Strother Archery and has just released three bows that are worth looking at.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I'm partial to Diamond Bows too.

Shoot all you can and find what's comfortable to you. Don't get caught up in speed. Speed bows are not fun to shoot and are not forgiving at all. Besides, the slowest bow on the market today is probably faster than the fastest bow was 10 years ago. 

Ask all the questions you can/want or send me a PM if you are uncomfortable asking in public. I love to see new folks getting into archery!!


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

yeah, it's going to be my first bow so I guess I better get on the ball with seeing what fits me... There is a shop by where I live that I hear will do you good if you go in there, every one I've talked to has good things to say and that he will give you a pretty good deal if you buy everything at once... just wanting to get everyones opinion, but like it's been said they're are so many different kinds out on the market.. it's hard to choose...


----------



## Soapeddler (Jun 18, 2006)

Just don't get caught up in all the marketing hype. I repeat, get the one that feels right to you.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

any of the name brands are good. I shoot a black ice by diamond my self...


----------



## Tombstone (May 19, 2009)

Just as everyone has said, shoot as many as possible. The Diamond bows are great. I shoot the Diamond Liberty now and have no complaints with it. When I bought mine I shot several different ones and figured out what I wanted and then started pricing the packages and different equipment I wanted on it from dealers, then I got on ebay. Ebay has alot of different archery shops on there that sale brand new buys at a more discounted price and will usually adjust to the settings you want. Mine was brand new in the box still, and around $150 less than retail.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

Blake Tyler said:


> I'm looking at purchasing a new Bow here within a couple of weeks, this will be my first one and was wondering what people suggest on what kind I should get. I've shot a bow before but want to purchase my own to get into the sport on my own. I like the Diamond Brand by Bowtech, but i'm open to any suggestions.[/quot
> 
> everyone has just about covered the basics, what works for me, might not work for you, buy what you want, not what somebody recomends, this is the yr. 2009, I doubt there is a bow on the market today that is bad, that being said, find one that feels good and is in your budget, remember, bow hunting is a "mental" sport, anyone can draw a bow back, being mentaly prepared as to what happens next is the key, muy' important is having the right _feel_ of the bow.....good luck! you will be stoked!


----------



## Diamond Jen (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a Diamond Bow by Bowtech, and I love it. It is highly accurate, fits me well, and I have enjoyed it a lot! It is so important to find a bow that fits YOU and feels comfortable to you. 

I highly recommend stopping by Viking Archery (in Houston). They have a great bow selection, lots of accessories, and the guys are all bowhunters. They are very knowledgeable and if nothing else...you will learn a lot. They have an excellent area where you can test out several bows, and I always enjoy stopping in their shop! 

Anyway, good luck to you...take your time with your selection...this is a very important decision!


----------

